# Old house, Near Kinnoull, Perth, Scotland March 09



## spacepunk (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello again.
On a Roadtrip on the back roads of the Kinnoul area near Perth I came upon this old ruin. Unfortunately it was situated moreorless in the back garden of the neighbours, who were keeping an eye on me, so I couldnt really get in.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh, how lovely! That birdbath is utterly delightful...it brings a smile to my face, it's so funny! 
The house isn't bad either! 
Nice find, SP. 
I really love that birdbath!!!


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool, can you PM me the location?


----------



## zimbob (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like it must have been a nice place in it's day...

Seems a little bizarre how fooked the first floor is, compared to the lack of damage on the ground floor


----------



## crickleymal (Mar 9, 2009)

Someone's obviously keeping the grass cut.


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like it would have been a nice home at one time.


----------



## E30Elaine (Mar 10, 2009)

That is an odd one - looks like the top floor has gone on fire - but then the bottom half looks ok....... very weird


----------



## wolfism (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like it may have been "unroofed" so that the owners could avoid paying inheritance taxes on it? That was the fate of many large, and not so large houses, after the War.


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 10, 2009)

The first shot makes the house look like it's still lived in until you notice there's no roof.


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 11, 2009)

A pint and 2 e's.... had a fall, a bad one, the sign said electric fence beware, beware i was, jumped and jolted me poor frozen shoulder. Was it worth it?, Well yeah but no, Feck!!!


----------



## RichardB (Mar 11, 2009)

That's what I was going to say.


----------

